# Cat injury..pollyspourn?



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Two days ago i noticed my 15 year old cat was acting kinda funny. doing this weird elvis thing with his lip.
I thought that was really weird going 'what the heck are you doing'
told my parents about it (i now live on my own with him) but other then saying he was a little weird i wasnt too worried.
he wasnt crying, or hissing which are signs he's in pain...he has been eating just fine..and bouncing around (for his usal fat old cat self) 

so other then the curly lip and the extra snuggles/love i seemed to be getting i wasnt overly concerned.

but today he hopped up for a snuggle (hes never been overly snuggly boy once in a while and i feel OH SO SPECAIL) and i looked down and my heart skipped a beat.

there where he's been curling his lip is a chunk missing out of his lip.
Login | Facebook

how could i have been so stupid to not take a look when i first noticed the weird facial expressions he was makeing?
My best guess is he and his brother got in a play or actual fight..(although we've had simba since august and had no issues other then the occasional pounce they acutally get along pretty good)

Anyways..after calling my parents and getting their advice..and calling the hospital to see how much it would cost to take him in...

it would cost $140 to take him in just to get looked at..and any medication would be on top of that. so i asked 'have you ever tried polyspourn on an animal?' she said 'i cant recomend anything over the phone but i have..and thin layer'

I dont want it getting infected so ive been debateing all night (i dont think theres much they can do..its not bleeding so it wont need stiches) but i guess i keep an eye on it for a few days with the pollyspourn...any other suggestions?


I went out and got some and put it on his lip, he didnt fight me..wasnt crying or hissing..simba was though..his brother..standing at my leg crying and clawing as if to say 'what are you doing to him?'


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take him to the vet. I don't know about stitches, but you need to remember that cat saliva has a high level of bacteria. Your cat's lip will most definitely get infected if untreated. 

^ Our first cat's ear started rotting some other cat took a chomp out of it. And we had been putting neosporin on it.

More info here - http://www.manhattancats.com/Articles/cat_bite_abscesses.html


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm always very uncomfortable about using human or canine meds on a cat. Their system is so different, and keeping in mind that they constantly lick groom themselves, any topical would be ingested. Especially around the lip. If he's eating/drinking/pooping/peeing normally I think I would wait & take him to his normal vet during the week. If it's a tear in the lip there's probably not much to be done anyways. My cats have always had battle scars; 2 or more cats in the house always get into fights periodically. (BTW the dogs ususally had some scars from the cats, too).


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I would use water to clean and then hibitane (chlorhexidine), and take to vet tomorrow. But I wouldn't use on onside of lip.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Well we are at emerg right now. Have bee
Here nearly an hour. Still waiting to be seen.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

well i was still worried this morning. so for my peace of mind i took him in.
2.5 hours at the hospital later...

The hole pictured theyre not too worried about it'll heal itself. however..while there they discoverd one of his canine teeth freshly missing...it was Very infected and swollen. they also were worried cause canine teeth go all the way up to the eye (inside the gum) that maybe it broke off part way or there be remeninents of it in there...so we had to take xrays..those came out clean and he's on medication for the infection and swelling/pain. they said had i not brought him in for the hole in his face though the infection where the tooth was..would have gotten so bad he woulda stopped eating and it woulda cost me a fortune. also discovered he has a heart murmer which they werent worried about at all.
so he is on two different medications for the infection.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so glad the news is not as bad as it could be. Little kitty will be in my thoughts. Oscar says "hang tough little friend".


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Jackie. Im glad its not worse too. i was about dumbfounded when they showed me the missing tooth as i was when i saw his lip yesterday. Then they were telling me about hte operation they would do if they had to extract any remnients. i was about ready to call my mom lol.

Oscar is BEAUTIFUL. heres a bit more flattering pic of Meeko Chelsea Gillis's Photos | Facebook

they called him a gentlemen haha. he so is. very well behaved and patient. he didnt get upset untill we got home and simba came to say hello. 


While we were in there a golden retriever named Omar came in. oh he was so beautiful. had a cast on his leg but from what i overheard it wasnt broken or anything? 

When i had meeko in the private waiting room ..still waiting to be seen i turned to him and said
"so..how aout we trade simba for omar" (since it was simba that hurt his lip)and meeko had this big smile on his face as if he was laughing at me.  

ended up being a coincidence that the bite and tooth though..had simba not taken a chunk out we woudlnt of known.
also said his teeth are slowly turning to bone? weird.. he wasnt worried but did say if he ever needed a tooth extraction that it would be trouble and VERY VEYR VERY painful.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Meeko is beautiful too. So unique looking!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

he is a pretty boy.
Chelsea Gillis's Photos | Facebook gotta share that one from today.
he dosn't seem to stressed out dose he?
desided while we were waiting he'd take a little nap


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, that is the first cat I have seen who will nap at the vet! Either they gave him some tranquilizer or he's just a really relaxed kitty!


----------

